# REVIEW: Mini Cooper S



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Chris, ever consider magazine writer for a career?  Just imagine having your name in Car or something 

But I think you should continue reviewing LARGER cars


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah Chris no more clown car reviews....


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

lol, Rost I wanna do a review of the 7. Can I man-handle yours for a couple of days?



Anthony, I just had an MCS for 2 days as a loaner, again I stand firm that this is a damn fun car to drive and you really don't get sick of it. It doesn't wear off like a novelty act... although I was thoroughly relieved to get back into my car (torque + luxo).

IMO if there's bang for this buck out there, this is it. It's just in a much smaller package than other comparably-priced vehicles.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Sean said:


> *Here's a pic of the Coopers at a local Autobroker. They want $25,800 for either one. The red has SP and the blue one is a base. *


25k!!!!!!!! They are not even Cooper S's. WHat a ripoff man.. I wonder what fool would fall for those cars.

A Cooper S with every package and NAV is 26k!!

The Cooper S is an awesome car!! I never got to 6th gear.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *lol, Rost I wanna do a review of the 7. Can I man-handle yours for a couple of days?
> *


 I'm not exaclty sure what do you mean by "man-handle"... And it's not mine, as you know. I'm sure I can arrange something about a second M5 test-drive, though  The only condition is that I'm going to ride with ya...


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *I'm not exaclty sure what do you mean by "man-handle"... And it's not mine, as you know. I'm sure I can arrange something about a second M5 test-drive, though  The only condition is that I'm going to ride with ya...  *


I think it might be more interesting to let you drive, you crazy mofo. 

No really I'd love to go for a spin, just to pimp it around in TO. You are such a lucky bass.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Tell me about it...

No, seriously, tell me about it in May. Or June. Right now I'm going crazy waiting, not feeling the "luckyness" at all   


Do I drive that badly? Or are you just making fun of me?

Running that red light doesn't count, I was just too excited :eeps:


----------

